# Car Dryer



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Morning...

Looking to buy a car dryer soon... been thinking about the metro side kick or the TD-901T wasn't to fussed about buying a brand new one, so thought id ask if anyone had one for sale 

If not does anyone know where the best place is to buy them... looks like CYC and Polished Bliss are out of stock..

Many thanks


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've just recently bought the Sidekick and it's very useful for drying in the nooks and crannies like wing mirrors, grill, panel gaps etc. it won't dry a full car - it would take too long by which time you could have dried it in the normal manner.

I'm sure CYC will have some more in stock soon or maybe someone on here will be selling theirs soon.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Aeolus drier :thumb:

On a protected car it will dry most of the car quickly. 

:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's bigger brother the Metro Vac Air Force blaster is the one to go for, it dries the complete car in about 20 to 25 minutes and I mean every nook and cranny you can think of. We'll worth the money and it's great for drying pets too.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've got a lidl wet and dry hover for £50 can also move the pipe to blow great bit of kit for the garage


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

That's the one you want.

Trust me. A lot cheaper than your metro vac and does the same job.

Blows air, hot or cold there's a switch to turn on heated element.

Also air flow is controlled via a volume style of button :thumb:

Thank me later


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Rascal_69 said:


> That's the one you want.
> 
> Trust me. A lot cheaper than your metro vac and does the same job.
> 
> ...


Thanks you want to sell me yours Rascal_69


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

No lol


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I just bought the one below, seemed reasonable money. Although I don't actually intend using it to dry the car (for my MTB and dog drying use really) reports say that is should be more than up to the job 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121261470526?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Rascal_69 said:


> No lol


dam


----------



## sheady82 (Jan 15, 2014)

i need one of these nothing more annoying than water being held in the water traps and then dripping down after you have dried the full car


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've been looking at something like this for a bit now, I usually use my leaf blower, but it is so cumbersome and NOISY!!! :doublesho I usually dont use it, and end up forever going round the car "spotting" the drips as they roll down the bodywork leaving water marks, the Dog blaster seems like a very good/cheap option, if anyone else has any ideas I'd be well up for a look and consideration!! :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I was going to buy a sidekick, but the fact they are out of stock everywhere lead me to do a bit of research.
Criteria was that I wanted something to dry bikes and maybe the dog, ....and maybe the car if it's any good. The specs of the one I picked up are better than a sidekick and it already comes with a hose making it a little easier to use. 

I also noticed that Metro Vac produce an orange equivelent of the sidekick and bigger blaster for the dog market.........with exactly the same specs, just different packaging 

Mines not as powerful as the Aeolus that a lot of people recommend, but I'm sure it will do the job just fine


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I ve had a side kick for a while and love it its great for getting water out of panel gaps and door shuts. its also pretty good for drying panels espicially vertical ones. but then i was spoilt a friend let me its big brother. man this is so much more it drys everything in short time. only problem is the pipe is bulky to store but is it good. BUT...... its expensive.


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Can recommend the Aeolus.



Also pretty good at drying my dog


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Any chance of sticking price paid for these things please, so many choices and not enough info on prices, still leaning toward the £60 quid dog do'er though!!


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

I've got the chemical guys hot air blower, its great for blowing water out if shuts and drying wheels but not really got enough juice to dry the car.

How does the Aeolus compare? Not tried one but looking to upgrade


----------



## Oddie (Jun 9, 2012)

Will the Aeolus dry a full car completely ? Really interested in buying one. My car is waxed regularly so hopefully that would help with drying.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

I have been looking at about £75 for the metro sidekick and £130 for the TD901

Its another one of those things that I just want but probably shouldn't buy... ha ha


----------



## Oddie (Jun 9, 2012)

Beancounter said:


> I just bought the one below, seemed reasonable money. Although I don't actually intend using it to dry the car (for my MTB and dog drying use really) reports say that is should be more than up to the job
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121261470526?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


Have you received yours yet matey ?


----------



## Oddie (Jun 9, 2012)

I am looking for something that will dry the car completely, or as near to completely as possible !


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Beancounter said:


> I just bought the one below, seemed reasonable money. Although I don't actually intend using it to dry the car (for my MTB and dog drying use really) reports say that is should be more than up to the job
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121261470526?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


I'd be interested to hear how you've got on with this / your views on it. £60 sounds like a bargain if its capable of keeping up with the Aeolus TD901!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Oddie said:


> Have you received yours yet matey ?


Ordered last night and just this second been dispatched, so guess I'll get it later this week or Monday.

Will do a review of what I think on the car, with video if possible when I get it:thumb: As I said above, I'm getting it foe my bikes and the dog, but I will give it a go on the car as for £60 it could be a good find.

Word of warning, I notice the seller keeps amending the price and more so the quantity available, standard trader practice on eBay , but just something people should be aware of.



K.M said:


> I'd be interested to hear how you've got on with this / your views on it. £60 sounds like a bargain if its capable of keeping up with the Aeolus TD901!


Won't be able to compare to the Aeolus (as I don't have one), but will certainly give my honest opinion


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

The Aeolus can dry a full car mostly. 

There's some bits your quicker using a towel to pat dry. 

Ie the roof you will forever be chasing beads about. 

But it's most of the car say 98% it will do on protected car. Then get it on heat for completely dry tyre


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes if LSP is up to the job!!!!!!

my new baby below and it is awesome and too powerful if anything LOL!!!

£80 Could not go wrong the Aeolus 901T


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Oddie said:


> Will the Aeolus dry a full car completely ? Really interested in buying one. My car is waxed regularly so hopefully that would help with drying.





Rascal_69 said:


> The Aeolus can dry a full car mostly.
> 
> There's some bits your quicker using a towel to pat dry.
> 
> ...


Totally agree :thumb:

.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Mason said:


> Yes if LSP is up to the job!!!!!!
> 
> my new baby below and it is awesome and too powerful if anything LOL!!!
> 
> £80 Could not go wrong the Aeolus 901T


where did you purchase it from?


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Cheapest I can find one is £82 with half an hour to go and thats with an extra tenner P&P on top, so I'd be very interested please??


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

That's the one to buy. Mines is over a year old. Used all the time. No problems. 

Great machine.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Cheapest I can find one is £82 with half an hour to go and thats with an extra tenner P&P on top, so I'd be very interested please??


Yeah that ebay seller tends to get from £80 to £90 plus p&p for them, just had a look at the completed items


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

snoopin said:


> Yeah that ebay seller tends to get from £80 to £90 plus p&p for them, just had a look at the completed items


Still better than 113 though the "other" standard price!!  but not £80 quid!!


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Still better than 113 though the "other" standard price!!  but not £80 quid!!


yeah I cant find one for £80 quid...


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Think my one (the Silver one on page 2) cost me £85 +P&P

Had it 2 years+ now


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Morph78 said:


> Think my one (the Silver one on page 2) cost me £85 +P&P
> 
> Had it 2 years+ now


Where did you get it from Morph78


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

snoopin said:


> Where did you get it from Morph78


eBay, but they (the silver ones) don't seem to be on there anymore.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Cheapest I could find was £100 including postage...

Be delivered tomorrow


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Think I paid 70


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

snoopin said:


> Cheapest I could find was £100 including postage...
> 
> Be delivered tomorrow


Where from mate?:thumb:


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Rascal_69 said:


> Think I paid 70


couldn't find them anywhere for that money

still im happy with £100 that was my budget


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

graham1970 said:


> Where from mate?:thumb:


There is a guy selling them on ebay ... wont give the name incase its against the rules on here but... its the guy selling them whos picture is in a yellow box  all of his auctions bid to buy and there are no buy it nows..

I phoned him and offered £100 inc postage and he was happy with that 

will be with me tomorrow


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Cool....been following them


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I just watched all the bids. 

Maybe wait till heat is off. 

My mate got one for as little as 55.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Even at £100 you will not be disappointed. 

It's great machine. Very powerfull. 

I tried to dry my dog with it and had it on full by accident. It started blowing canvases and other stuff off the wall in house from good bit away.

Just don't let go off end while using. 

It will start swinging about like crazy


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Rascal_69 said:


> Even at £100 you will not be disappointed.
> 
> It's great machine. Very powerfull.
> 
> ...


ha ha ill keep you posted


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Oddie said:


> Have you received yours yet matey ?


Good service by the peeps I ordered from, should be being delivered by UPS today


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm looking to upgrade my CG hot air blower, after a but if research I've decided to go for this model
http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/2169/aeolus-hercules-td-900-x-blaster

The extra power will be useful


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

BRUNBERG said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my CG hot air blower, after a but if research I've decided to go for this model
> http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/2169/aeolus-hercules-td-900-x-blaster
> 
> The extra power will be useful


nice bruno

but dodgy site name

is that where all the 80`s entertainers shop?????


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> nice bruno
> 
> but dodgy site name
> 
> is that where all the 80`s entertainers shop?????


Cheers Steve lol
Not sure I'm not old enough to remember! (I wish )

I've used the more common smaller Aeolus and it's quite impressive, I think the gutsier big brother will hopefully prevent the machine rolling over and increased air flow can only be a bonus:buffer:


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

steve from wath said:


> nice bruno
> 
> but dodgy site name
> 
> is that where all the 80`s entertainers shop?????


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

BRUNBERG said:


> Cheers Steve lol
> Not sure I'm not old enough to remember! (I wish )


Something went over the top there I think!!


----------



## Oddie (Jun 9, 2012)

Any updates on your purchases chaps ? I am still contemplating which one to order, can't make my mind up !


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Unpacked mine and gave it a quick test tonight (no video sorry). 
The power it generates on a half setting, let alone 'full', is more than enough to dry mirrors and panel gaps. 
Although I didn't test it on a flat panel I'm sure on an LSP'd car you would be able to dry it no problem. 
Happy with my purchase


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Did you get the classic...as opposed to the cyclone?


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

yeah I brought the TD901 for £100inc postage

Great bit of kit... still need to get used to using it... ended up blowing all the crap gathered in my garage door runner into my face whilst moving between wheels...  

really impressed though made drying my wheels a piece of cake... one of my bug bears is water running from the wing mirrors and made light work of blasting that out..


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I didn't buy an Aeolus, I bought a cheaper one (see the link in one of my earlier posts). 
It's a non branded one, but will do the job just fine for me, only cost £60 so perfect for what I need.


----------



## Oddie (Jun 9, 2012)

Beancounter said:


> I didn't buy an Aeolus, I bought a cheaper one (see the link in one of my earlier posts).
> It's a non branded one, but will do the job just fine for me, only cost £60 so perfect for what I need.


Is yours heavy ? I've been contemplating buying the Aeolus one for £100 but now reading your posts i'm tempted to go for the same one as you. Does it seem really powerful ? Do you think it could dry a full car that has LSP ?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Oddie said:


> Is yours heavy ? I've been contemplating buying the Aeolus one for £100 but now reading your posts i'm tempted to go for the same one as you. Does it seem really powerful ? Do you think it could dry a full car that has LSP ?


As mentioned before most of car. The full car maybe if you spent another 30 mins chasing last few drops around roof etc.

I do most with drier, pat dry remaining bits, windows a wipe.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Oddie said:


> Is yours heavy ? I've been contemplating buying the Aeolus one for £100 but now reading your posts i'm tempted to go for the same one as you. Does it seem really powerful ? Do you think it could dry a full car that has LSP ?


Not put it on the scales, but I think it's 3-4 kg's, you'd only have to lift it doing the roof and flat panels (bonnet/boot), else you can just plop it on the floor, the hose is more than ample to reach up whilst you do the sides.

As others have said, I think trying to 100% dry with this would be fruitless, I think removing water from the awkward places is the main aim along with drying the tyres so you can get a decent dressing application on them.

Will try and get a video sometime, but probably not until the weekend, sorry.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah I will never use mine to dry the whole car... it would be quicker just to towel it rather than spending forever chasing droplets around the car...


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Should be ok for drying a motorbike then!! :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Definitly :thumb:

I bought mine predominantly for drying my mountain bike after a clean, perfect use IMHO


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I bought one of the cheap ones primarily for the dog drying ability (the noise is a different frequency from a normal dryer and doesn't seem to upset my dogs) it brilliant for that and I even got that past the wife without a problem 

Used on the car , first time I dried the whole car every single bead of water was cleared and the finished result was more than acceptable but it took a little longer than expected. 

My next attempt I dried the worst of the water off with a MF drying towel, then finished off with the dryer, success exactly what I wanted and as easy to use as anyone could ask for.

The last time I washed the car I dried it all off with MF towels and used the dryer to get all the crevices etc, it was fine but underused so for my purposes I will use it the second way, in other words I will dry the worst of the water off with a MF drying towel, then finish off with the dryer.

As far as I'm concerned it was money well spent and as I said has the added advantage I can use it on the dogs....oops I mean it dries the dogs with the bonus of being able to use it on the car lol


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

I have used mine to dry the whole car ever since acquiring a black car. The point is that it is NOT quicker, but speed isn't my aim, a touchless, ie damage and smearless finish is my aim. In that regard it is one of the best pieces of kit in my garage

One word of advice though, it takes a little technique to do the whole car. Obviously start top down with lots of time spent on the window surrounds, flat surfaces don't lend themselves to 50/50 drying so carefully lean over the roof/bonnet to blow the water droplets over as much of the area as you can. When doing the other side rotate the nozzle so that it is blowing toward you so avoiding blowing the last remaining droplets back over the surface you have just dried. Finally, avoid directing it towards the ground as it will blow up all sorts onto your freshly washed paint

Love it so much I think I'm going to upgrade by current Chemical Guys (blue plastic) dryer to the Aeolus TD-901 as from the videos this looks to have even more puff

Cheers
m33


----------

